# Illegal weapons



## browningboy (Mar 30, 2003)

hi, im looking at buyin some sawed off shot guns and some assault rifles just to start a collection. I dont have any guns in my collection right now. I jsut want to know aht i got to do. i know someone told me abotu some stamps i got to buy but where and how much....thanks


----------



## lunkerlander (Aug 26, 2007)

I think the law is that shotguns need to be at least 16 inches. I dont know what else may apply. Assult rifles such as the AR-15 are sold all over now so no worries there.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

A Ar-15 isn't an assault rifle might want to check into that alittle bit. from his post I think he was refuring to something fully Auto. With the whole getting papers etc. etc..


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

"assault rifles" sounds like really scary stuff to me guys. :lost:


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

wanna buy an ak-47 with a 120 round drum? lmao.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

I believe you'll need a special class of FFL to even possess a full auto gun, and not even sure if a sawed off shotgun under length is even then legal to own. You had better have steriling record, as the ATF will go through it with a fine toothed comb and turn up stuff you have long forgetten about.

BTW, a semi auto is NOT an assult rifle. Some of you talk like the ignorant anti gun people who have convinced the media if it looks military, it has to be an assualt rifle--NOT!.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

I just bought a new 50 caliber machine gun. tripod. 5,000 rounds of ammo in 1 belt. Pretty good on snows....


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

My dad can beat up your dad!!!!


----------



## Josh_Flem (Aug 30, 2007)

were not not going to read about you shooting up a school are we?? kinda a wierd question if you ask me.

Josh


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Im thinking one of two things someone else posted under his name, or someone came home from the bar and did some drunkin typing.. Im not sure though it was 4:39 P.M. If it was A.M. I would say so! :lol:


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Step one will be to contact the BATF and request all the necessary forms.

They will most likely do a very thorough background check on you so if you have any skeletons don't bother even trying.

PS there aren't any ILLEGAL weapons. Some just take more paperwork (and money) to get.


----------



## browningboy (Mar 30, 2003)

no i was jw... I want to start a gun collection...I am planning on visitng some gun shows this year and was jsut curious on to what otehr costs there might be


----------

